# Maroon Dam Sunday 6th.



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel and I are hitting Maroon Dam in the morning (530-6am).

We are meeting at the boat ramp. The dam has had some decent water go in it over the past few days so hopefully that may stir up some action.

See you there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Just checked out the Sunwater Site, Maroon Dam is at 40 percent, amazing, it would have to be at least three years since its been that high.

Should be good toomorrow, I'll be there Paul,

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck guys and say G'day to Joe for me.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hope it fires fellers, good luck


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Best of luck boys. Hope you nail them.


----------

